# Blacks popping, redbuds blooming and mayapples up in Southern Indiana



## Fishnjman

Searched ceaders for grays today near Charlestown and found false morels, 2 whites no bigger than thumb, left them to grow and first box turtle of year. Woods are very mossy due to warm wet winter. Few areas mayapples fully open. Most areas mayapples just coming up. Few pictures from today. Blacks starting to be found in Southern Indiana.


----------



## LauraMommaMorel

Used to live in Paoli. Sure miss those days finding Morels on my parent's land. One day may go back there and ask the current owner if they would mind me just taking a look around!


Fishnjman said:


> Searched ceaders for grays today near Charlestown and found false morels, 2 whites no bigger than thumb, left them to grow and first box turtle of year. Woods are very mossy due to warm wet winter. Few areas mayapples fully open. Most areas mayapples just coming up. Few pictures from today. Blacks starting to be found in Southern Indiana.


----------



## jashroomer

Fishnjman said:


> Searched ceaders for grays today near Charlestown and found false morels, 2 whites no bigger than thumb, left them to grow and first box turtle of year. Woods are very mossy due to warm wet winter. Few areas mayapples fully open. Most areas mayapples just coming up. Few pictures from today. Blacks starting to be found in Southern Indiana.


Good to hear, got a spot in scott county i will need to check soon. Nice pics.


----------



## Old Elm

Fishnjman said:


> Searched ceaders for grays today near Charlestown and found false morels, 2 whites no bigger than thumb, left them to grow and first box turtle of year. Woods are very mossy due to warm wet winter. Few areas mayapples fully open. Most areas mayapples just coming up. Few pictures from today. Blacks starting to be found in Southern Indiana.


Thanks for posting the great pictures, hope you have an amazing spring.


----------

